# Rest In Peace- George Sandford



## <simon> (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd like to open this thread in tribute to a friend of mine, George Sandford, who tragically drowned in the Murray River last week.

George was heavily involved in the Australian Air Force Cadets and will be greatly missed by not only his family and friends, but also by the cadets of 412 Squadron.

Rest in peace George mate...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2009)

My condolences to you, and all who knew George. R.I.P.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear That Simon. Condolences and take care mate.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2009)

Many of us have lost friends to different causes, and its never easy to deal with... My condolences to u and his family...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss Simon...condolences mate, to you and George's family.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 22, 2009)

Rest in peace George Take care Simon


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss Simon.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend Simon. I hope the grief is not too great and passes.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 22, 2009)

Condolences Simon - may he RIP


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2009)

My condolences Simon. RIP


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about it! RIP


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2009)

Airframes said:


> My condolences to you, and all who knew George. R.I.P.



I second that...!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry Simon, stuff like this is never easy to get through. My condolences to you and your friend's family. May he rest peacefully.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. My condolences to you as well.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 25, 2009)

RIP


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss Simon. May your friend rest in peace.

TO


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry for your loss siman.


----------



## <simon> (Jan 29, 2009)

Thankyou everyone very much for your sympathy and support...

I must say i was taken aback by the large response..

Thank you all dearly

Simon


----------



## badbear (Jan 29, 2009)

RIP George.


----------



## jupiter (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm with all here.My condolences to you and George's family.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 29, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2009)

My condolences to you and Georges family Simon. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 29, 2009)

My condolences to you Simon, may your friend rest in peace.


----------



## fly boy (Jan 30, 2009)

sorry for your loss


----------



## SEPatrick (Feb 3, 2009)

Simon ,

Just joined here and read your thread about your friend .  

Sorry to hear about your loss . Losing a friend no matter how long you have known him/her is a real bummer . A friend of mine who I knew way back in High School (back when Led Zeppelin , Doobie Brothers , etc. were at the top of the charts ) passed away suddenly back in October in front of his son . It's still a shock to me and I know what you must be feeling right now . 

My prayers go out to his family .

SEPatrick
HS Class of '72


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry this is coming so late, but you've got my condolences, and prayers for the family.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2009)

RIP


----------

